# 3d cameras



## bil (Apr 30, 2006)

holla,
my first post here.
im looking for a camera which can give me 3d information of the foto.
like a BW map in the alpha channel or a normal map.

does anybody know aout a camera which can do this?
im working for a videogame company.
right now we are modeling this information and make a texture out of this model.
to take a foto and have the 3d information would be like heavan on earth for us.

bil


----------



## mysteryscribe (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow Bill I'm not smart enough to even understand the question Hertz might be the one to ask this....  Sorry Good luck though


----------



## superhornet59 (May 2, 2006)

you worship Hertz dont you 

well anyway heres your anwser. this isnt a 'direct' texture simulating program, but it should work.

go to http://www.rhino3d.com/, and download the trial (or if you have the money, buy the firt thing). it sais it only gives you 30 or so saves, but everytime i restart my computer that nunber resets, so its pretty much full function for me (dont know bout your computer). 

  anyway, after you start the program, go to the menu near the top with all the 'file' 'edit' ect. so go to 'Surface > Heightfield From Image. now go to one of the 4 boxes (not the 3D one though) and click once to get the first point of the rectangle, and then move it untill you find the right size and click again. a window will pop up, now select your 'Number of Sample Point' the more the higher the detail of the model, but consequently youll need higher computing power. height is the maximum depth of the deepest 'crack' to establish a range. 

select OK, and tada youll have a depth/ texture model of your photo. itll be as 3D as you can get from 2D image. from there you might have to convert that file to some other extension for your program/ use, or if your animation program uses NURBS than its all downhill. Cheers -Matt


----------

